# Post reputation mark legend on Profile Page



## Kurkkuviipale (Jan 8, 2011)

Hiya,

I couldn't find anywhere a legend for post reputation marks (green, red and a grey box). I sure can figure out the green and the red ones, but the gray box bugs me.


----------



## Necris (Jan 8, 2011)

The Grey is neutral. Usually when someone who hasn't been here long/posted much gives reputation it shows up grey, I think the same happens to users with alot of negative reputation but I'm not sure.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 8, 2011)

Necris is correct AFAIK.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale (Jan 8, 2011)

Right, thanksee! Question answered, you can now close.


----------



## Prydogga (Jan 8, 2011)

And for the record, people with black bars in their rep space have rep disabled. (Like Darren) and people with full red, by people, I mean MetalKen, are metal as fuck.


----------



## Randy (Jan 8, 2011)

If you harness the power of 1,000 viking lords, you get a yellow rep bar.


----------

